# 225/45R18 vs. 235/45R18: I need advise



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

*225/45R18 vs. 235/45R18: I need advice*

I recently purchased a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS from a local dealer. Sadly, this car wasn't maintained all that well by the previous owner; you can clearly tell the tires were never rotated or balanced. That being said I will be in the market for new tires here soon. 

My previous employer was Discount Tire (America's Tire) so I do have an idea on what tires will fit well versus those that will not. I am also incredibly picky; just ask my fiance. Ideally, I would like to stick to the factory tire size (225/45R18) as long as the tire features the deep curb protector like the factory Michelin Pilot HXM4. The factory tire retails for $199.00 a tire; a bit too pricey for a 40,000 mile tire in my opinion. 

If I can't find a tire that I like in the factory tire size I would also be satisfied with mounting a 235/45R18. I do realize the outside diameter will be .17'' different and would throw my speedometer off by 1 mph. That difference is negligible in my mind. 

Has anyone mounted a different tire on their LTZ wheels? Could I see photos of your tires mounted? 

The two tires I currently have my eye on: 

225/45R18: Continental ControlContact Sport AS = 156.00 per
225/45R18: Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 = 189.00 per

235/45R18: Continental ControlContact Sport AS = 175.00 per
235/45R18: Bridgestone Potenza RE97 AS = $147.00 per


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

"225/45R18: Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 = 189.00 per"

Thats the best tire in you choices there, its what i had on my old Cruze when i sold it, one of the best all around tire.

For the size, 235 wont be a big difference, probably 2mph at 60mph. You gonna get a lil more grip and a lil more confort.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

After reading review after review I think I had decided on the Continental ExtremeContact DWS 06 in the 225/45R18. The tire seems to ride about the same but provides a longer life than the Michelin.


----------

